# Cloudy water



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Hello everyone, 
I set up my 55 gallon tank on Thanksgiving Day, I noticed my tank had a cloudy look to it...compared to my smaller (already cycled) 10 gallon tank. I was wondering if there was a connection between the water clarity and the tank being cycled? yes/no


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

BY THE WAY, the 55 gallon tank cleared up today...i can see through it now

does this mean the tank is another step closer to being fully cycled?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

F?!k knows any more, my tank has been cycled and its gone cloudy again, but if it is going through a cycle yes cloudiness has been known, this is usually known as a bacterial bloom


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

test it, my experiance was it was fully cycled when it went cloudy


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

the only way to find out if your tank is cycle do a water check. The result should be Ammonia and nitrite 0 ppm and nitrate have to be present.

Good Luck


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

For theposter who has cloudy water do you have a cannister filter ?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

The cloudy water is probably a bacterial bloom. The bacteria is trying to catch up to the "food" (ammonia) in the tank so it's reproducing at an alarming rate. Once it catches up it will go away.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

smb said:


> The cloudy water is probably a bacterial bloom. The bacteria is trying to catch up to the "food" (ammonia) in the tank so it's reproducing at an alarming rate. Once it catches up it will go away.


 Aye!!


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

is it bad to use AmQuel when tank get cloudy??My tank had already cycled i thought but now the nitrites are like .50 so have been doing 15 percent water changes and adding amquel...am i doing good?? have bio-spira as well not sure if i should add that so new bacteria will be present...help please don't wanna lose caribas in tank


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

add diluted salt solution in order to help against the nitrite


----------



## EJR1976 (Dec 24, 2003)

thanks added salt as well...the fish look good they are swimming around and sht so i am not too nervous but after my nitrites went up to 5 for like a week and killed my rhom Pablo i have been all stressed i don't want it to happen again u know!i amd just curious that by doing a water change 10-15 percent everyother day adding salt and amquel if thats overduing it or if it will help.i don't want them nitrites goin any higher!!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

never used amquel, donH seems to swear by it so it cant be bad, i myself use PRIME. what is your ammonia readings, i honestly think if you have done the salt not to do the water changes as much, does the amquel de toxicify nitrItes & nitrAtes?


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

A cannister filter would be benificial because it would pull the bacteria into it .Thus the benificial bacteria would help to nutralize the access amonia .


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds good to me m8!! Mines a bit cloudy 2 but i think that could have somethin 2do wiv me not rinsing my biomax!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

hmmmm.......I have cloudy water in my tank but the water is fine...And a member on this site has quoted "clear water is always clean water......" somthing like that.

And why do you have caribas is a not fully cycled tank?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

im just posting to all guys with cloudy water, check ur ph & kh. i thought i had a b bloom but i was wrong and when i sorted my kh out the ph stabalised and the cloudiness went over night to crystal clear water. hope it turns out to be as simple as mine


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Stop doing the water changes. Your prolonging the cycle.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> hmmmm.......I have cloudy water in my tank but the water is fine...And a member on this site has quoted "clear water is always clean water......" somthing like that.


Who ever said that??? Just because its clear in the tank doesnt mean that its all safe. My 135 gal only had 1 XP3 as a filter, which made the water crystal clear, but deadly when water perimeters were checked. *NEVER* rely on the clearity of your tank for its level of safety.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Chunkis said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm.......I have cloudy water in my tank but the water is fine...And a member on this site has quoted "clear water is always clean water......" somthing like that.
> ...


 why did you have bad water rhom, because you just had 1 filter?


----------

